

Anti-Fragility - lynchdt
http://curiouslypersistent.wordpress.com/2011/12/04/nassim-nicholas-taleb-and-antifragility/
I thought some of you might be interested in this, It's an enjoyable read. I hear echoes of many PG articles throughout.<p>http://www.randomhouse.com/book/176227/antifragile-things-that-gain-from-disorder-by-nassim-nicholas-taleb
======
lynchdt
I thought some of you might be interested in this. It's a good read and there
are echoes of many PG articles throughout.

[http://www.randomhouse.com/book/176227/antifragile-things-
th...](http://www.randomhouse.com/book/176227/antifragile-things-that-gain-
from-disorder-by-nassim-nicholas-taleb)

------
kevin_morrill
There's also a fantastic interview with Taleb that I posted a few months ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3631472>

